# 1994 nissan altima, code 32 EGR function and code 34 Knock sensor circuit



## mscar111 (Mar 15, 2018)

My check engine light has been on forever, I finally checked it. It's a code 32 and code 34. Which is an EGR function & Knock sensor circuit. I've been having rough idle problems for a very long time, my car will idle from 400-1000 rpms. From what I've looked up online, it looks like the EGR recirculates my gas. I'm wondering what the code means, does that mean the entire EGR system is bad, or just a valve, or what?

Also what does the knock sensor circuit mean? Does it mean the knock sensor is bad, or does it mean the knock sensor is just hearing a problem that is wrong with the engine and it's doing its job, but I need to find the cause of why the knock sensor is going off?

If anyone has any videos on how to test my EGR system and to see why the knock sensor circuit code is going off, I'd really appreciate a link.


----------

